# oops, overspray on poured epoxy finish



## bob4814 (Dec 12, 2006)

I recently did a barcoat poured (50/50) epoxy finish on an 8 foot table. After my client got the table up to his cabin (200 miles north of here) he noticed there was a slight overspray of polyurethane on one end of the table. WE both missed it when he picked it up.

Does anyone have any suggestions for removing the overspray.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice looking set!
You should be able to remove the overspray, without harming the finish by using a clay detailing bar. Here is a description.
http://www.autogeek.net/clbaandlu.html
I use one all the time on my truck and it does a great job. I get mine at Auto Zone.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I've used that barcoat stuff alot and it's pretty indestructable. I would try some laquer thinner on a rag and see it it will cut the poly. I don't think it will touch the barcoat.

Worse case scenario is to recoat the barcoat.


----------



## bob4814 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. Good ideas. I've got a Car Quest next door that I'll check with in the AM. Then I'm headed to the paint store for another project and it just happens I need some more laquer thinner. I guess timing is everything, once again.:thumbsup:


----------

